# CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?



## PCBastler (26. Oktober 2011)

*CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Guten Abend,

Ich habe festgestellt das mein Core i5 2500k unter Last (also ungefähr 60-70%) schon über 90 Grad heiß wird. Sind diese Werte bedenklich oder ist die CPU für solche Temps ausgelegt? Die Daten stammen von der Software SIW 
und Lüfter ist ein Hyper TX 3 von Cooler Master. Der PC wurde nicht von mir zusamengebaut. Daher kann ich nicht sagen ob evtl. Fehler bei der Installation aufgetreten sind. Ich kann jedoch sehen das der Kühlblock leicht schief auf der Platine verschraubt ist. Vlt. ist das für die Temperaturen verantwortlich. 

PCBastler


----------



## Jackey555 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Nein das ist nicht normal und du solltest den Kühler dringend neu montieren. Abbauen, WLP entfernen, neue WLP drauf und korrekt montieren.


----------



## Hideout (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Du solltest die Temperaturen mit einem anderen Programm auslesen, CoreTemp oder HWMonitor. Die sind in der Regel zuverlässiger.
Wahrscheinlich werden die aber auch eine viel zu hohe Temperatur anzeigen, von daher unbedingt den Kühler überprüfen und ggf. neu montieren.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Am zuverlässigsten isses immer noch, die Hand ranzuhalten.
Tut's weh, ists zu heiß ^^


----------



## Pikus (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Aber wirklich präzise ist es nicht


----------



## Darkisma (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Hi, 
also der Kühler reicht für deine CPU ohne Overclocking theoretisch aus. 
Hast du die CPU übertaktet?
Manche Temperaturausleseprogramme fangen bei Overclocking an zu spinnen. Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Am zuverlässigsten isses immer noch, die Hand ranzuhalten.
> Tut's weh, ists zu heiß ^^


 


@TE - den PC würd ich in dem Zustand nicht mehr einschalten ;D Beschwer dich gleich bei dem der ihn zusammengebaut hat 

Außer es ist n Software-/Auslesefehler, davor würd ich aber trotzdem erst den Kühler neu montieren


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Ähm, nja mein Mitbewohner hatte ein komischen Bug gehabt. es ist zwar "nur" nen 23XX gewesen aber dessen Temperaturen wurden manchmal auf 86-105°C angezeigt, folge dessen lief der Lüfter mit einer Lautstärke die zum kot*** war.

Ein BIOS Update hat abhilfe geschafft.


----------



## PCBastler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Also unter core temp liegen die Temperaturen bei knapp 80 Grad. Ist das ein akzeptabeler Wert?


----------



## Thallassa (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Bei 80 läufts, unbedingt gesund für die Hardware ists nicht
Montier mal lieber neu oder lass es neu machen, wie schon vorgeschlagen, wenn das auch nicht hilft, neuen CPU-Kühler, Freezer13 pro oder whatever, denke du hast keine Lust da viel für auszugeben


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> ...


 
Dein Avatar irritiert mich 




@TE - also nen neuen Kühler brauchst dir deswegen keinen kaufen, aber den alten mal festziehen wär nicht schlecht ^^ Evtl. 
ne hochwertige Leitpaste kaufen und mal draufschmieren, also auf die CPU


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Wurde beim einbau des kühlers die folie vergessen?
hört man den Lüfter überhaupt?
Bios update?


----------



## PCBastler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Was würde denn passieren wenn ich den Prozessor jetzt so weiterlaufen liese ohne was zu machen?
Edit: Bios Update hab ich nicht gemacht und der Lüfter dreht sich aber hören tu ich da nicht viel weil die Gehäuselüfter das übertöhnen.


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Lebensdauer verkürzt sich enorm.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



> ich aber hören tu ich da nicht viel weil die Gehäuselüfter das übertöhnen.


 hast du mal gekukt wie schnell sich die lüfter drehen?


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Dein Avatar irritiert mich


 
xD Sind viele drauf reingefallen xD Ich find den Avatar geil


----------



## PCBastler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> hast du mal gekukt wie schnell sich die lüfter drehen?


 
Einer der Insgesamt 3 Gehäuselüfter dreht sich mit mit ung. 2700 RPM
Der CPU-Lüfter dreht sich ab und zu mit  1350RPM.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Oktober 2011)

Na da ist der Lärm verständlich.


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

1. Der TX3 wird nie verschraubt sondern auf AMD Systemen Geklammert und auf Intel system kommen die PushPins zu Einsatz.
Also entweder die Folie drauf gelassen, die WLP nicht oder Falsch Aufgetragen, oder er sitzt nicht Richtig.
Hab den selber auf nem AMD Athlon II X4 620 drauf und der kommt auf max. 60°


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Ich würde den Kühler noch mal neu aufsetzen, und darauf achten das er gerade aufliegt. Notfalls die Schrauben über kreuz immer nur etwas anziehen. Mit ca 90°C ist man schon knapp an einer thermischen Trennung der Bauteile


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde den Kühler noch mal neu aufsetzen, und darauf achten das er gerade aufliegt. Notfalls die Schrauben über kreuz immer nur etwas anziehen. Mit ca 90°C ist man schon knapp an einer thermischen Trennung der Bauteile


  Du weisst schon das der TX3 nur Push-Pins hat ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Dann sitzt einer der Pins nicht richtig drin, ich habe den Kühler schon eine halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt. Sorry hast recht hab mir grad mal das Befestigungs Kit angesehen.


----------



## PCBastler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

So Starcraft 2 mal getestet. CPU kommt auf maximal 98 Grad. Das is neuer Rekord. Ich werde sehn wie ich das weiter handhabe. Das Problem is halt das ich noch nie einen CPU Lüfter abmontiert oder montiert habe. 
Naja vlt. hilft mir da ja ein Kollege oder so.

PCBastler


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

wenn Du neue WLp da hst, zb. die MX4 oder was weiss ich, einfach den rechner mal laufen lasen, dann aus.
Dann drehste die 4 PushPins nur um und kannst den Kühler abnehmen.
Danach säuberst Du die CPU und den Kühlerboden ( falls überhaupt WLP drauf ist ) , dann nen Erbsen Grossen Klecks auf die Mitte der CPU und dann den Kühler neu Montieren.
Anleitung = http://www.coolermaster.de/upload/download/329/files/HyperTX3_Manual.pdf


----------



## Hideout (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Müsste die CPU bei so einer hohen Temperatur nicht eigentlich drosseln oder abschalten? Sonst killt die sich ja noch selbst.

Wenn du das nicht selbst machen kannst/möchtest würde ich mich bei dem beschweren der den zusammen gebaut hat, ist ja nicht richtig so.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



PCBastler schrieb:


> So Starcraft 2 mal getestet. CPU kommt auf maximal 98 Grad. Das is neuer Rekord. Ich werde sehn wie ich das weiter handhabe. Das Problem is halt das ich noch nie einen CPU Lüfter abmontiert oder montiert habe.
> Naja vlt. hilft mir da ja ein Kollege oder so.
> 
> PCBastler



Hi PCBastler!!!

lass es dir gesagt sein das deine Temps extrem tötlich für CPUs ist!
72°C max. gibt Intel an... 
Belaste die CPU nicht weiter sonnst kannst du dir bald eine neue CPU kaufen!

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



> So Starcraft 2 mal getestet. CPU kommt auf maximal 98 Grad.


 du hast ja nerven das habe ich nur einmal mit celeron gemacht und seit dem ist er kaput.


----------



## Charcharias (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

ich würd auch sagen bloß nix riskieren und den rechner nur im notfall anmachen bzw. die cpu nur im notfall so hoch treiben


----------



## PCBastler (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Ich hab mal die pins gecheckt. sitzen alle richtg drin.Den kühlblock hab ich noch nicht abgenommen um mal zu sehen was unten drunter ist, dass werd ich erst machen wenn ich Alternate bescheid gegeben habe. Ich weis auch nicht... aber wenn jeder einzelne der 4 Kerne mind. 95 Grad hatt dann müsste das Ding doch längst die Notbremse ziehen. Und müsste man nicht was an der Performance bei games in form von extremen rucklern oder eben performanceeinbrüchen merken wenn die CPU 98 Grad hatt??? Ich kann bei Just cause 2 nen Benchmark laufen lassen und parallel dazu Starcraft 2 zocken ohne iwas zu merken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Kannst du mal aussagefähige Fotos machen?


----------



## Abufaso (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht ja doch ein Auslesefehler?


----------



## Airboume (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Fotos wären nicht schlecht, aber über 70°C für die CPU ist garnet gesund


----------



## PCBastler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Was mir noch eingefallen ist, dass Ich die möglichkeit habe die Temps manuel per Infrarot-laser zu messn. Wenn der Kühlkörper nur 40 oder 50 Grad hatt, dann kann die CPU nich knapp 100 c° haben. Geht aber erst ab montag...
Soweit vielen dank für die hilfe. ich meld mich wenns noch was geben sollte mit nem neuen thread. 

Greetz,
PCBastler


----------



## helleye (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Also ich würde das Hand-Thermometer benutzen, ist für den Zweck genau genug. Über 60°C kannst du die Oberfläche nur kurz anfassen, dann wirds zu heiß  Ich würde aber eher mal den Sockelbereich abtasten. Denn wenn ein Spezialist die Kunststofffolie auf dem Kühlerboden draufgelassen hat isoliert das und der Kühlkörper wird nicht warm = führt Wärme schlecht ab => CPU wird zu heiß
Warum nutzst du eigentlich nicht die Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard? 2700 U/min für die Gehäuselüfter ist doch unerträglich und völlig unnötig! In der aktuellen PCGH wäre ein Artikel drüber


----------



## PCBastler (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



helleye schrieb:


> Warum nutzst du eigentlich nicht die Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard? 2700 U/min für die Gehäuselüfter ist doch unerträglich und völlig unnötig! In der aktuellen PCGH wäre ein Artikel drüber



Ich habe mich geirrt. Die 2700 UPM kommen nicht von einem Gehäuselüfter sondern vom CPU-Lüfter selbst. Wenn das so ist dann kommt da aufjedenfall ein anderer Lüfter rein. Der macht nähmlich auch schon ordentlich Lärm und wird schon übers Mainboard gestäuert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Das würde schon wirklich auf einen schiefsitzenden Kühler deuten


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



> Ich habe mich geirrt. Die 2700 UPM kommen nicht von einem Gehäuselüfter sondern vom CPU-Lüfter selbst.  Wenn das so ist dann kommt da aufjedenfall ein anderer Lüfter rein. Der  macht nähmlich auch schon ordentlich Lärm und wird schon übers  Mainboard gestäuert.


das ist ja abartig...


> Das würde schon wirklich auf einen schiefsitzenden Kühler deuten


 höstwarscheinlich.
könte es auch an der v core spannung liegen?


----------



## PCBastler (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Update:
Ich habe jetzt mal mit dem Infrarotmessgerät an verschiedenen Stellen gemessen. 
Beim Just Cause 2 Benchmark Zeigt mir Core Temp auf allen Kernen mind. 80°c an. Im Vergleich dazu ist der Kühlkörper der CPU etwas über 30°c warm.
An den kupfernen Elementen wo die Wärme abgeleitet wird messe ich schon ung. 46°c während des Benchmarks.
Auf dem Plättchen des Kühlers das auf der CPU liegt messe ich maximal 38°c. Noch dazu zu sagen ist, dass das Messgerät nicht nur die Oberflächentemperatur misst, sondern auch die Temperatur imm inneren durch die Infrarotwellen erfasst und dadurch einen Mittelwert aus Ausen und Innentemperatur errechnet. Stehn diese Werte jetzt im VErhältnis zu denen von Core Temp oder passen die nicht zusammen?

PCBastler


----------



## Airboume (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



PCBastler schrieb:


> Stehn diese Werte jetzt im VErhältnis zu denen von Core Temp oder passen die nicht zusammen?


 Die werte von 30°C kühlkörper und 80°C CPU?
--> nöp 

Mach den kühlkörper runter, pack neue wärmeleitpaste druff und pack den kühler wieder druff und spiel mit anständigen temperaturen
--> anständiger lautstärke...

LG
Air


----------



## helleye (1. November 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Schau doch mal direkt im BIOS nach welche Werte der HW Monitor (Leerlauf mit CoreTemp vs. HW Monitor im BIOS) da anzeigt. Wenn der Kühler so warm wird scheint dir Wärmeübertragung zu funktionieren. Könnte also auch nur ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*



helleye schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler so warm wird scheint dir Wärmeübertragung zu funktionieren. Könnte also auch nur ein Auslesefehler sein.



Naja, wenn die CPU wirklich bei 90° C ist, kann der Kühler auch durch so eine dünne Folie o.Ä. seine 30° C bekommen.

Machs doch einfach wie hier mehrmals gesagt und bau den Kühler nochmals neu drauf, das ist wirklich nicht schwer und kaputt gehen kann auch nichts - wenn dus so lässt und es kein Auslesefehler ist dagegen schon


----------



## helleye (1. November 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Stimmt... Zumal das Ab- und Anbauen mit den Push-Pins inkl. Reinigung und neuer WLP maximal 10 Minuten dauern sollte.


----------



## PCBastler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

Hallo!
Nach ein paar Wochen Wartezeit ist die Odysee nun endlich zu Ende. Ich konnte Alternate davon überzeugen mir den Scythe Mugen 3 zu montieren. Da wurde wirklich Milimiterarbeit geleistet denn zwischen RAM und Kühlblock ist vlt. noch ein Milimeter Platz.  Das Gleiche gillt für die Grafikkarte. Jedenfalls liegen die Temperaturen jetzt bei allen Komponenten in einem guten Bereich. Die CPU kommt bei 3D Anwendungen auf Maximal 56°c  Beim Intel Burn-Test bei einer Auslastung von durchgehend 100% für ungefähr 30 Minuten auf maximal 68°c. Ich denke mal das diese Werte akzeptabel sind. Zumindest sind es nichtmehr 98 Grad. 

PCBastler


----------



## dominikb (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU 90 Grad heiß --> Ist das zu viel?*

ich wurde einen neuen kühler kaufen der V10 von COOLER MASTER ist sehr gut bis auf die lautstärke der kühlt meinen phenomII x4 965 auf 65 grad und 80 ohne lüfter


----------

